# Sea ghost



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sea ghost 110 or 130 just looking for opinions....I fish mostly salt/icw marshes...


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

My $0.02, typically, the longer boat will paddle nicer. I use my 12' for smaller water. It fits in the bed of my truck, goes over submerged logs easily (no rudder to hang up), etc. On long paddles, with my weight (230 lbs), I can feel it pushing thru the water (a little bow wave). The 14' glides better and is just as maneuverable as the 12'. It still fits in my truck bed (w/a flag or light to be legal). My 16' WS Tarpon glides like a dream but it's a beast on land.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you use a bed extender? I have a short box and my current 11.5 kayak fits fine not sure a 13 foot if I’d need a bed extender


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I just bought a used 2017 Seaghost 110 and so far it's been awesome. Have it out in some huge ponds and on the James River. Easy to paddle, easy to maneuver, easy to throw in the bed of the truck. I would recommend that you change out the rudder cables to wire, unless you buy a 2019 boat, then they already come with wire cables installed. I'm 6'2" 205lbs, and can stand in it fairly comfortably. I won't be walking forwards or backwards in it but can stand straight up and fish. As soon as it cools off this fall, I'll be bringing it to the salt to fish for specs. Good luck!


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

No prob, just installed the 2019 handles and front hatch today. The new hatch bags are actually waterproof and nice to have. The new back hatch design I didn't care for, so I left the old one on and swapped out the bags. They're great boats for the money!


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice! Saw a lot of people are switching the center console for the new one....Do you feel the center console is kind of an obstruction compared to an open deck?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Doesn't bother me any, I put a hinge kit on mine so it lifts straight up and down. I think the extra storage is a good thing to have in the middle of the boat, plus you can place rod-holders and/or a fish-finder on it.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

adam how much did you pay for your sea ghost used?


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

like my yellowfin


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey adam if you are looking for a river boat for the james/doah check out the 10ft crescent ultralite. 46 lbs, way quicker (tracks/glides like a dream, easy to paddle upstream), the new 2019 seat is almost as comfortable as the hero seat. i sold my seaghost 110 (my old river boat) because it wasn't getting any use with the crescent around. doesn't have the rudder or weight capacity of the seaghost but it is a great smallmouth boat for the rivers. i have a tarpon 120 and jackson cruise 12 for the coast but this crescent is an awesome kayak for smaller water.


----------

